# Great Pee Mystery of 2015



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

My son has been sleep walking for years. When he was 6 or 7, he pee'd in one of the drawers where his clothes are kept. Although I dont remember how we determined it, we were sure that was him and not a cat. Fast forward 3-4 years, and he is still sleepwalking once a month or so, sometimes less, lately at least that, but we have no evidence of any pee'ing in his room during those years. To make the mystery (yet, you guessed what is coming) more complex, our cats have very rarely pee'd inappropriately over those years. Mostly they are good. During winter, when our indoor/outdoor is sometimes not happy about going out, if a soft toy was left on the ground, sometimes it was pee'd on. A few times a bath mat was pee'd on. No issues outside of my son's room in months. 

My son *has* been sleepwalking a bit more lately. He has also been leaving wet bathing suits lying around with the start of summer camp a few weeks ago. I have not seen the cats in his room. They just dont normally go in there. 

I just googled this exciting topic, and learned that there isnt much difference between cat and human pee, except that cat pee smells much worse, more like ammonia. If this is true, I'm leaning towards my son as the culprit, because the ammonia smell of the literbox is hard to miss.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm, apparently this may not be such a great mystery. Apparently, closets are a favorite of sleepwalking children. Also, on reviewing our facts, we note that my son if obsessive about closing his closet. He is generally messy, but that is one issue he is very reliable about. So the cat would have had no way to get in there. 

Dang, would have preferred it was a peeing cat rather than a peeing 10 year old human. The one being at least slightly easier to fix than the other...


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

You most certainly do have a very unique problem on your hands, although from what I've read on this forum about inappropriate peeing, I'd say trying to help your son might be easier than if the culprit was a cat.
Doctors know quite a bit more about sleepwalking these days and there are some good medications and therapies that could help him.
On the other hand inappropriate peeing in cats can be quite a mission to get under control.


----------

